# Congress



## mark handler (Dec 28, 2015)

28th Amendment, 35 States and Counting

please pass it on. It's an idea whose time has come to deal with this self serving situation:

·         Children of Congress members do not have to pay back their college student loans.

·         Staffers of Congress family members are also exempt from having to payback student loans.

·         Members of Congress can retire at full pay after only one term.

·         Members of Congress have exempted themselves from many of the laws they have passed under which ordinary citizens must live.

·         For example, they are exempt from any fear of prosecution for sexual harassment.

·         And as the latest example, they have exempted themselves from Healthcare Reform, in all of its aspects.

·         We must not tolerate an elite class of such people, elected as public servants and then putting themselves above the law.

·         I truly don't care if they are Democrat, Republican, Independent, or whatever. The self-serving must stop.

 Governors of 35 states have filed suit against the Federal Government for imposing unlawful burdens upon their states.

It only takes 38 (of the 50) States to convene a Constitutional Convention.

 If Each person that receives this will forward it on to 20 people, in three days most people in The United States of America will have the message.

Proposed 28th Amendment to the United States Constitution:

"Congress shall make no law that applies to the citizens of the United States that does not apply

equally to the Senators and/or Representatives; and, Congress shall make no law that applies to

the Senators and/or Representatives that does not apply equally to the Citizens of the United States ..."


----------



## ICE (Dec 29, 2015)

There are several ways to get out of paying back a student loan.  It is the government loaning the money.  Do you expect the government to be good stewards of our money?  The loans are in the trillions.  That money is gone.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 29, 2015)

A Constitutional Convention is convened by congress, for this to work it must be a Convention of the States who propose amendments to the constitution. The terms are often mixed but there is a huge difference in the process

http://www.conventionofstates.com/


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Dec 29, 2015)

Just quit electing incumbents, and then naming your local schools after them.

Brent.


----------



## Builder Bob (Jan 8, 2016)

Congress in action


----------

